# New Benchmade Griptilian question



## Dave H (Feb 9, 2011)

I just received my new 551 Griptilian. It seems just a little stiff on opening and closing. How do I lube it or is there something else I need to do to make it smoother. It opens and closes fine with a little pressure. I would be fine with it on most knives but I expect more from a benchmade. I have a mini Griptilian that opens and closes silky smooth, thats what I want. How do I get there with the 551?


----------



## predator86 (Mar 17, 2011)

Try loosening the bolt on the blade with a allen key.


----------



## Dr Jekell (Mar 18, 2011)

Or just use it for a while, my benchmade 550hg was a bit stiff at first but after being used (open, closed) about 20 -30 times it started to settle in.


----------



## hatman (Mar 19, 2011)

If it's just a little stiff, as you describe, you shouldn't hold that against the manufacturer. 

It should be just fine after more use.


----------



## carrot (Mar 19, 2011)

A drop of mineral oil into the pivot would probably help. Beyond that, it's likely to break in and smooth out after using it more.


----------



## Joe_Karp (Mar 20, 2011)

Be careful using an Allen key. The correct driver is a T-10 Torx. The Allen could damage the pivot bolt. There are a few tricks with a tight but new knife, most of the time opening and closing it a few dozen times will break it in and it should loosen up.


----------



## RobME (Mar 23, 2011)

Joe_Karp said:


> Be careful using an Allen key. The correct driver is a T-10 Torx. The Allen could damage the pivot bolt....



Damage? That confuses even me !?! I must be getting old... Oh! Hiya Joe!!!


----------



## RepProdigious (Mar 23, 2011)

RobME said:


> Damage? That confuses even me !?! I must be getting old... Oh! Hiya Joe!!!


 
Torx has 'teeth' and allen is a simple hexagon..... quite a difference and yes, very incompatible.


----------



## RobME (Mar 23, 2011)

Duh! I knew that. I knew that in my sleep. I am getting old. I have to take more vitamins...


----------



## brewcity59 (Mar 23, 2011)

Dr Jekell said:


> Or just use it for a while, my benchmade 550hg was a bit stiff at first but after being used (open, closed) about 20 -30 times it started to settle in.



Agreed...The best way to get rid of the stiff mechanism is to take the time to break it in properly. It may take more than 20-30 times, but it will be worth it. Starting to adjust the pivot screw can create other issues such as abnormal blade play or poor centering. As far as lubrication goes, you might want to try CRK flourinated grease or Tuf-Glide.


----------



## Kyle K (Apr 21, 2011)

What I do with all my new Axis lock knives is to take the blade and bearing washers out by removing the pivot screw and loosening all the rest of the screws, then punching out the pivot pin with a small tool (I usually just push it out with a small torx wrench). Then I give the washers a light rubbing with metal polish on a cloth. I remove the thumbstuds and do the same treatment with the blade, very carefully of course. The tang of the blade gets the bulk of the rubbing, including the surfaces that contact the Axis lock bar. Reassemble with your favorite lube, adjust the pivot properly and you can get glass-like smoothness with very little side-to-side play. Reassembly can get a little tricky but patience will get it done.


----------

